# Morning Star Report 11 July 04



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Well Capt Monty did it again!

Me and the wife went out on the Morning Star on Sunday the seas were flat as glass on Sunday and Capt Monty took us out...way out....3+ hrs ride out. His gamble paid off and then some. In the middle of the worst sea bass fishing in years, he put us on the best (large fish) sea bass bite that I have ever seen. We went out to an area
called the "Parking Lot", the water was an incredible blue and you could see way down. There was a fleet of about 30 tuna boats around us, man were they suprised to see a headboat out there! 7 sea bass filled our cooler more than half way up (did I say large sea bass!!) I had to take some ice out, and move stuff around. This spring we put 50 really nice sized sea bass in 
this same cooler with room to spare. On Sunday we put 25 fish in there and we had to sit on the lid to keep the fish from jumping out. The guys next to us had the same problem. Every year there seems to be one breakout trip, I would venture to say that this was it. Final Count:
1 sea bass at 4.75, 2 around 4.50, 3 sea bass around 4 even. Pool winner went 5.75.
Must have been about 20 - 30 seabass that I saw over 4 pounds around the boat.
The "small" fish were between 2-3 pounds.

Talapia...outa here!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Man*

You are one boat fishing fool my friend! I wish I could of gone with you. I haven't been since the grizzly trip. Looks like we are going to have to schedule something real soon!  Nice fish! Got any pics of them monsters?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The fish are still at home on ice (I was too tired
to clean them last night when I got home.

I will snap some before I clean them.

I would be willing to book the Karen Sue
if you guys want. I have had UNREAL
taug fishing with him on my last two trips.
On my last trip we came home with 15 taug
weighing 6 pounds or more. It was sick!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am down. Have to talk to Anthony and a few other guys. We could have us another P&S boat fishing trip!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am still too DUMB to load these pictures
in a timely manner, so...they can all
be viewed in the photo gallery under
talapia.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice pics, I would love to get into fish like that but with my luck they would all be barely keepers.


----------

